# Tip for cleaning filter hosing



## John Starkey (30 Jun 2011)

Hi all,i was cleaning my 16/17mm hosing today and found a novel way to flush them out,if you have an outside tap in the garden,attach a hose lock tap connector then push your hosing onto it,(it fit's very snuggly)turn on the tap at full pressure and hey presto all the crap is flushed out in a flash,

John.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2011)

Nice one, John!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bufo Bill (14 Jul 2011)

Ooohhh . . . good thought! That tip is so simple. Infact such a good thought i've come over all emotional (dries a tear and sends out hugs and hot chocolate all round). 

PS pipe cleaning is my pet hate as you may have guessed.
All the best from Bill.


----------



## AndersH (14 Jul 2011)

If you as I am not that great at cleaning the hoses often enough water may not quite cut it. Then simply stuff the hose with at bit of toiletpaper and flush it out. After a few goes the hose should be as good as new.


----------



## Bufo Bill (14 Jul 2011)

A fine afternoon for tips! thanks AndersH. Off to tea now and will tuck in with relish, buoyed by my new pipe cleaning skills!

Adieu adieu adieu, to yer and yer and yer.

From Bill.


----------



## roadmaster (18 Jul 2011)

I use A bottle brush or similar with weed eater twine attached to the end of the brush.
Feed the twine through the filter pipe and then pull the brush through.


----------



## greenjar (18 Jul 2011)

roadmaster said:
			
		

> I use A bottle brush or similar with weed eater twine attached to the end of the brush.
> Feed the twine through the filter pipe and then pull the brush through.



I use a small variation on this theme.  I use bicycle brake cable with a cloth attached to the end.  Feed the cable through the hose and then pull the cloth through - works a treat   

I guess the problems with all the above methods is that the hoses need to be dismantled and cant be cleaned in-situ

Is in-situ cleaning even desirable?  Surely you'll just be moving the deritus from the pipes into the filter or tank?


----------



## logi-cat (11 Aug 2011)

i get a thin metal wire, feed it though the hose from one end to the other, attach a wet rag and tie it and pull it through the hose. By doing this you are cleaning every single piece of dirt in the hose. I did try attaching a garden hose from one side to the other but never though it was clean as it didn't get everything off the inside wall of the hose.


----------



## SuperWen (11 Aug 2011)

this product will help much






http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwate ... jbl-cleany


----------



## Alastair (11 Aug 2011)

Or even cheaper than the above, if you receive a betterware catalogue, they do a 5m pipe cleaner for 4 pound. I've just ordered it now.


----------



## SuperWen (12 Aug 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Or even cheaper than the above, if you receive a betterware catalogue, they do a 5m pipe cleaner for 4 pound. I've just ordered it now.


here in jakarta that JBL Cleany cost me about 4 pound as well


----------

